# WWYD? Toss or disinfect like crazy?



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

The other day, I'm going through baby stuff in the basement of our new house and I came upon the pumpkin seat that we'll use for baby #2. It was in the basement at our old house as well and at that house, we had a mouse problem - especially in the basement. As I'm unfolding the cover part, mouse droppings falls out of it so that leads me to believe that those little pesky creatures had their paws elsewhere on that pumpkin seat and it creeps me out.









So, with all of that said, should we consider getting a new pumpkin seat or soak, wash and repeat the seat, disinfect everything about it, like crazy?


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

I couldn't do it- I would toss and replace! Sorry.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

what's a pumpkin seat?

I would totally use something a mouse had been on, it doesn't really bug me that much. But I don't know what a pumpkin seat is......like if it is a car seat, I would wash the cover, but you can't wash the straps so if you think the straps are super gross than you have to get rid of it, but if a "pumpkin" seat is bouncy chair, you can throw it in the washing machine


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, a pumpkin seat is a bouncy chair. I learned that from my mother. She did not know what a bouncy chair was b/c they used to call them pumpkin seats/chairs.

I would be fine washing the cover & washing the frame w/ soap on a rag & then wiping it off w/ disinfectant wipes. If you want to get a new one, you could take it to Babies/Toys R Us. They are offering 25% off of new baby items like bouncy chairs if you bring an old one in, but only until the end of the month.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

oh yeah a bouncy seat, no question, I would throw the seat in the washing machine, wipe down the surfaces and wait for it to get covered in spit up and baby poop!

but I would also have no qualms about buying clothes, bouncy seat, toys etc from a yard sale or thrift shop, where you would have no prior knowledge of mice, but there may have been mice, so I would also wash and use!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wash and use. It's much more environmentally friendly to wash thoroughly and reuse than it is to throw one out and buy a new one. It's mouse germs, not anthrax!


----------



## Cetan Luta (Sep 27, 2009)

To me it would depend on where you live. Some western states (ex. MT) the mice carry things like Hanta (sp?) virus, or other Really nasties, and it would take WAY more serious disinfecting for me to use anything with mouse droppings on it around here. I would have to research and find out if bleach and hot water can get rid of that. If you are in a regular mouse area though, I would totally just disinfect it well and use it.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Wash and use. It's much more environmentally friendly to wash thoroughly and reuse than it is to throw one out and buy a new one. It's mouse germs, not anthrax!

HUGE ditto!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd also worry about Hantavirus, but that's because of where I live (NM.) http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/hanta/hps/

If you don't live in one of the states effected by it, then I'd just wash everything in super hot water with a lot of vinegar.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cetan Luta* 
To me it would depend on where you live. Some western states (ex. MT) the mice carry things like Hanta (sp?) virus, or other Really nasties, and it would take WAY more serious disinfecting for me to use anything with mouse droppings on it around here. I would have to research and find out if bleach and hot water can get rid of that. If you are in a regular mouse area though, I would totally just disinfect it well and use it.

According to the CDC, hantavirus is viable at normal room temperature for 2-3 days, so transmission is really only likely with an active infestation. Sunlight lessens the time it is viable. I'd wash and wipe thoroughly and leave in the sun to dry. http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/h...frames/FAQ.htm


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'd wash & use.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Meh, I'd wash and use as we, unortunately, have mouse and rat issues on occassion.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

Another vote for wash and use!


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Soak in Oxyclean, wash with detergent, dry in the sun.

Just about nothing is going to survive that.


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cetan Luta* 
To me it would depend on where you live. Some western states (ex. MT) the mice carry things like Hanta (sp?) virus, or other Really nasties, and it would take WAY more serious disinfecting for me to use anything with mouse droppings on it around here. I would have to research and find out if bleach and hot water can get rid of that. If you are in a regular mouse area though, I would totally just disinfect it well and use it.

True- didn't think about that. I'm in AZ, we've had hantavirus deaths here. Even _seeing_ a mouse strikes fear








I might have to move and buy all new things if I found mouse poo in my house


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
what's a pumpkin seat?

I would totally use something a mouse had been on, it doesn't really bug me that much. But I don't know what a pumpkin seat is......like if it is a car seat, I would wash the cover, but you can't wash the straps so if you think the straps are super gross than you have to get rid of it, but if a "pumpkin" seat is bouncy chair, you can throw it in the washing machine

A pumpkin seat is a car seat - an infant seat.


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

If it's a carseat, then I'd personally be less willing to just wash up and use.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cetan Luta* 
Some western states (ex. MT) the mice carry things like Hanta (sp?) virus.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I'd also worry about Hantavirus, but that's because of where I live


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
According to the CDC, hantavirus is viable at normal room temperature for 2-3 days, so transmission is really only likely with an active infestation.

Not intending to hijack, but holy cow, I just had to comment...how do you guys know this stuff off the top of your head like this? I've never even heard of Hantavirus! Sometimes I feel so clueless because I don't know this Mama Stuff. Other times I just marvel at the level of knowledge on this board.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Toss it!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't risk it. Buy a gently used bouncy seat and you'll still be partially environmentally friendly. Take the metal pieces somewhere where you can recycle it, and toss the cloth part.

Maybe there's a place online where you can buy replacement cloth pieces for bouncy seats?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
I wouldn't risk it. Buy a gently used bouncy seat and you'll still be partially environmentally friendly. Take the metal pieces somewhere where you can recycle it, and toss the cloth part.

Maybe there's a place online where you can buy replacement cloth pieces for bouncy seats?

I think this advice is weird because you have no idea if a mouse poop on the one you bought! Frankly most things that one buys from big box stores have mouse poop on them!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
I wouldn't risk it. Buy a gently used bouncy seat and you'll still be partially environmentally friendly. Take the metal pieces somewhere where you can recycle it, and toss the cloth part.

Maybe there's a place online where you can buy replacement cloth pieces for bouncy seats?

This is a car seat. Not a bouncy seat.







So the cost difference is quite substantial and I would never buy a USED car seat. Never.


----------



## evermore82 (Aug 2, 2005)

Can you pull the cloth parts off and throw them in the washing machine? If you can, wash on hot with tea tree and vinegar and scrub the other parts.

Quote:

Wash and use. It's much more environmentally friendly to wash thoroughly and reuse than it is to throw one out and buy a new one.
And cost effective, too!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd wash and reuse. Just be careful with the straps! Those can't be submerged at all, but you can definitley scrub with a toothbrush or other soft brush. The cover you can either hand wash or wash in the washing machine, on gentle.


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

If you decide to wash and reuse, be sure to examine the straps (LATCH and harness) *very* closely, including the parts that are usually out of sight. There was a post (I think on car-seat.org) where someone discovered mice had nested in her kid's seat (which was installed in her car at the time!). She also discovered that the mice had gnawed through part of the harness and part of the LATCH straps. The straps were still intact enough to hold the seat in place and the kid in the seat while they were just driving around, but would have almost certainly failed catastrophically in an accident. And the mom had no idea until she happened to take out the seat to move it.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd consider replacing the straps (usually pretty inexpensive, call the manufacturer) and wash the cover.


----------



## RooRooDog (Oct 28, 2009)

That spray-on Nature's Miracle pet stain cleaner will take care of mouse dropping stains/smells, in my experience. I am under the impression that it is safe and natural? I don't know if you can use that on the straps, though.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I'd also replace the straps - I just had to to do that with our seat, the straps molded - a new set was $13. Wash the cover and wash the plastic of the seat.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

At the very least, I would definitely remove the straps completely and inspect them as closely as possible, as well as removing the cover and inspecting the plastic of the carseat as closely as possible.
I would strongly recommend replacing the straps if replacing the seat isn't an option.

I would prefer to replace the seat.
You just don't know what tiny spaces tiny baby mice might have gotten into and chewed on. I'd be more worried about the structural integrity of the seat than the cootie factor, personally.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laughingfox* 
I would prefer to replace the seat.
You just don't know what tiny spaces tiny baby mice might have gotten into and chewed on. I'd be more worried about the structural integrity of the seat than the cootie factor, personally.

This. It's not worth the risk to me.


----------

